# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Δράσεις για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας

## dti

*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

Τις πρωτοβουλίες της κυβέρνησης στον τομέα των τεχνολογιών πληροφορικής και κυρίως του γρήγορου, του «ευρυζωνικού» Internet, παρουσίασαν σήμερα ο υπουργός Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών κ. Γιώργος Αλογοσκούφης και ο υπουργός Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών κ. Μιχάλης Λιάπης σε κοινή συνέντευξη Τύπου.

Όπως είπε ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης, το «Σχέδιο για την Ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας έως το 2008», το οποίο έχει συνολικό προϋπολογισμό €450 εκατ. ευρώ, βρίσκεται πλέον σε πλήρη εξέλιξη και αφορά τόσο τις υποδομές, όσο και την ενίσχυση της προσφοράς ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αλλά και την ενίσχυση της ζήτησης από τους πολίτες. Το Σχέδιο περιλαμβάνει τα εξής:

- Πρώτον: Χρηματοδότηση με σχεδόν €60 εκατ. τη δημιουργία ευρυζωνικών δικτύων οπτικών ινών σε 75 δήμους της Περιφέρειας της Ελλάδας. Ήδη έχουν προκηρυχθεί διαγωνισμοί για 29 από αυτά τα δίκτυα και ακολουθούν οι διαγωνισμοί για τα υπόλοιπα. Τα μητροπολιτικά δίκτυα των 75 δήμων ξεπερνούν αθροιστικά σε μήκος τα 735 χιλιόμετρα και θα διασυνδέσουν περισσότερα από 2.500 σημεία δημοσίου ενδιαφέροντος (σχολεία, Πανεπιστήμια, δήμους, δημοτικές βιβλιοθήκες, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, μουσεία κλπ.), αλλάζοντας κυριολεκτικά το «χάρτη» υποδομών της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα.

- Δεύτερον: Συμπληρωματικά με τα παραπάνω, χρηματοδοτείται η δημιουργία ασύρματων ευρυζωνικών δικτύων σε περισσότερους από 140 δήμους και 20 Τοπικές Ενώσεις Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων (ΤΕΔΚ) της χώρας. Στο πλαίσιο της ίδιας δράσης, προβλέπεται χρηματοδότηση για την ευρυζωνική διασύνδεση σχολείων της χώρας στο πανελλήνιο σχολικό δίκτυο. 

- Τρίτον: Χρηματοδοτείται με €21 εκατ. η δημιουργία περισσοτέρων από 770 σημείων ασύρματης πρόσβασης (wireless hotspots) σε σχεδόν 400 ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις. Τα περισσότερα σημεία αναπτύσσονται από επιχειρήσεις του τουριστικού κλάδου και του κλάδου εστίασης σε όλη την Ελλάδα, συμβάλλοντας ουσιαστικά στην βελτίωση της τουριστικής υποδομής της χώρας. 

- Τέταρτον: Αξιοποιείται ο δορυφόρος HellasSAT για την παροχή ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών σε νησιά ή άλλες απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της χώρας. 

- Πέμπτον: Υλοποιούνται επιμέρους παρεμβάσεις για την ανάπτυξη «έξυπνων οικισμών» με χρήση ευρυζωνικών υποδομών, ύψους €10 εκατ. Αναπτύσσονται εξειδικευμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες για Άτομα με Αναπηρία (ΑμεΑ), ενώ ενισχύουμε την ισότιμη πρόσβαση των ΑμεΑ στην Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση μέσω της διάθεσης ειδικά διαμορφωμένων αποκωδικοποιητών.

- Έκτον: Για την εξοικείωση των πολιτών χρηματοδοτούνται ήδη με €11,5 εκατ. δράσεις ενημέρωσης σε περισσότερα από 85 σημεία σε όλη τη χώρα.

- Έβδομον: Υπογράφεται νέα παρέμβαση συνολικού προϋπολογισμού €36 εκατ. για την ενίσχυση ιδιωτικών επενδυτικών σχεδίων για την ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών.

- Όγδοον: Η κυβέρνηση ολοκλήρωσε το σχεδιασμό και έλαβε έγκριση από τις αρμόδιες αρχές της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης μιας μεγάλης παρέμβασης για την ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελληνική Περιφέρεια.

Η συγκεκριμένη παρέμβαση αφορά στην ενίσχυση ιδιωτικών επενδύσεων, συνολικού ύψους 210 εκατ. ευρώ, για την ανάπτυξη ευρυζωνικών υποδομών στην Περιφέρεια και σχεδιάσθηκε από κοινού από τα Υπουργεία Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών. Στο πλαίσιο του έργου, η χώρα - πλην Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης -χωρίζεται σε 7 ισοδύναμες περιοχές, κάθε μια εκ των οποίων θα αποτελέσει πεδίο ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας. Η κυβέρνηση θα ενισχύσει τις επενδύσεις ιδιωτών σε αυτές τις περιοχές κατά 50%, προκειμένου να επιταχυνθεί η ανάπτυξη υποδομών για το γρήγορο Internet. 

Στο σχεδιασμό περιλαμβάνονται, επίσης, πρόσθετες προβλέψεις για την ενίσχυση της ζήτησης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών από τους πολίτες, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση στην ευρυζωνικότητα σε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες και με χαμηλότερο κόστος.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενες επιχειρήσεις, έχουν κληθεί να υποβάλουν τις επενδυτικές τους προτάσεις έως τις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου. 

Όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Αλογοσκούφης, το Σχέδιο για την Ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικότητας έως το 2008 έχει και πολύ συγκεκριμένους στόχους: 

Στόχος είναι η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα να αυξηθεί από το 0,1% του πληθυσμού το 2004 σε τουλάχιστον 7% έως το 2008 και η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη να ανέλθει σε τουλάχιστον 90% του πληθυσμού έως το 2008, συγκριτικά με λιγότερο από 30% στις αρχές του 2004. Αυτό είναι για εμάς, σε μετρήσιμους όρους, το «Ψηφιακό Άλμα», υπογράμμισε ο υπουργός. 

Από την πλευρά του, ο κ. Λιάπης ανέφερε ότι ο τομέας των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αποτελεί πηγή οικονομικής ανάπτυξης και εξασφάλισης της απασχόλησης. Είναι ενδεικτικό, όπως είπε, ότι η αγορά των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, αν και αντιστοιχεί στο 5% του ευρωπαϊκού ΑΕΠ, δημιουργεί το 25% της συνολικής ανάπτυξης και το 40% στην ανάπτυξη της παραγωγικότητας.

Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία η αγορά συνεχίζει να αναπτύσσεται με ποσοστό διείσδυσης στον πληθυσμό που φτάνει το 92,2%. Οι συνδρομητές έχουν φτάσει τα 10 εκ.. Παράλληλα, έχουν γίνει σταθερά βήματα ώστε η κινητή τηλεφωνία τρίτης γενιάς να έχει πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη 50% έως τα τέλη του 2006. 

Τον περασμένο μήνα, είπε ο κ. Λιάπης, προκηρύχθηκε το μεγάλο έργο των ευρυζωνικών, προϋπολογισμού 210 εκ. ευρώ. Ένα έργο που αφορά στη χρηματοδότηση επιχειρήσεων για την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στις περιφέρειες της Ελληνικής Επικράτειας (με 160 εκ. ευρώ) και στην τόνωση της ζήτησης, με επιδότηση χρηστών (με 50 εκ. ευρώ). 

Το έργο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2008 και στοχεύει σε:

1. Γεωγραφική κάλυψη 60% (από 13% σήμερα)

2. Πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη 90% (από 60% σήμερα)

Ο κ. Λιάπης ανέφερε ακόμη ότι σήμερα υπογράφεται η Απόφαση Προκήρυξης της δράσης χρηματοδότησης μικρομεσαίων επιχειρήσεων για την υλοποίηση έργων προηγμένων τηλεπικοινωνιακών ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών, προϋπολογισμού 36,4 εκ. ευρώ.

----------


## dti

Τελικά πώς τα καταφέραμε και είμαστε εκτός για μία ακόμη φορά...  ::

----------


## nvak

> Στόχος είναι η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα να αυξηθεί από το 0,1% του πληθυσμού το 2004 σε τουλάχιστον 7% έως το 2008


Με το να ανήκουμε στο 0,1% δεν είμαστε εκτός  ::

----------


## socrates

Με τους ρυθμούς που ανεβαίνουν οι άλλοι και πάλι ουραγοί θα είμαστε  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

μηπως δεν ασχοληθηκαμε αρκετα με το θεμα πριν βγει η αποφαση??  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Στόχος είναι η διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα να αυξηθεί από το 0,1% του πληθυσμού το 2004 σε τουλάχιστον 7% έως το 2008
> 
> 
> Με το να ανήκουμε στο 0,1% δεν είμαστε εκτός


Ίσως να είμαστε το πλέον ενεργό κομμάτι του 0,1%, αλλά είναι ενοχλητικό να μην αναφέρεται τίποτε για τις ασύρματες κοινότητες (που έχουν όντως παρουσία) σε αντίθεση με όλους τους άλλους που ΘΑ αποκτήσουν ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση (με ξένα κόλυβα ως επί το πλείστον).

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν έχουμε κεφάλαιο, δεσμεύσεις και εγγυήσεις… δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω.  ::

----------


## dti

> Δεν έχουμε κεφάλαιο, δεσμεύσεις και εγγυήσεις… δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι παραπάνω.


Κι όμως έχουμε:

Κεφάλαιο = τεχνογνωσία, ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, δίκτυο
Δεσμεύσεις = ενθουσιασμός για ανάπτυξη, επέκταση, διάδοση της γνώσης
Εγγυήσεις = Best effort αλλά με άφθονο redudancy  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν είναι κακό να τα βλέπεις και λίγο ρεαλιστικά τα πράγματα…  ::

----------


## dti

Αρκετοί δεν βλέπουμε ρεαλιστικά τα πράγματα, γι αυτό και καταφέραμε να φθάσει το awmn ως εδώ!  ::

----------


## papashark

ναι, θα έπρεπε να είχαμε την δική μας κατηγορία, cloudwalkers...  ::  

Χωρίς πλάκα πάντως, δεν απευθηνόμαστε στην ευρεία μάζα, είμαστε μια παρέα χομπίστων, τουλάχιστον έτσι μας βλέπουν οι αρχές, έτσι βλέπουμε και τον ευατό μας πολλοί από εδώ μέσα.

Ραδιοερασιτέχνες του μέλλοντος αυτοαποκαλούμασταν κάποτε, ένα ψάξετε λίγο να δείτε τι είναι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είτε θα αλλάξετε άποψη για την κοινότητα μας, είτε δεν θα σας αρέσει ο όρος. Ειδικά όσοι ονειρεύονται το awmn ως ενναλακτικό δίκτυο του χαλκού του πΟΤΕ, με εταιρείες, δήμους, οργανισμούς, Isp, και την κάθε καρυδιά να περνάει από πάνω μας.

----------


## Embraced

Επειδή διάβαζα τόση ώρα διαφορες συζητήσεις σας πάνω στο θέμα της ευρυζωνικότητας και της θέσης του ΑΜΔΑ μέσα σε αυτή, ως newbie που βλέπω τα πράγματα πιο πολύ "απ΄έξω" έχω να πω τα εξής:
Πιστεύω ότι η ύπαρξη του ΑΜΔΑ έχει τις βάσεις της στην διάθεση του καθενός να συνεισφέρει και να μάθει, και όχι στο να αποτελεί απαραίτητα πρακτικά αριθμήσιμο μέρος της ευρυζωνικότητας. Προσωπικά ούτε που θυμάμαι για το που πρωτοάκουσα για το ΑΜΔΑ, αλλά μου φάνηκε καλή ιδέα το να γίνεις ο ίδιος ISP αντί να γκρινιάζεις για τον ΟΤΕ. Το κόστος ισοκατανέμεται, κανένας δεν σε αναγκάζει στο κάτω κάτω να ασχοληθείς, είναι ένα χόμπι κατα τη γνώμη μου τρομερά ενεργητικό (αντι για την παθητικότητα και την κλάψα).
Το αν και πότε και πόσα χρήματα θα επενδύσω, είναι κάτι που θα κάνω χωρίς να γκρινιάξω αν τα πράγματα δεν μου έρθουν όπως ακριβώς τα θέλω. Μπορεί να πέφτουν κεραυνοί, να κόβεται το ρεύμα, να γίνονται παρεμβολές, αλλά αυτά είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι και εκ των προτέρων γνωστά. Δεν ξέρω αν στο μέλλον υπάρξουν άλλα ασύρματα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα απο εταιρείες που επισκιάσουν το ΑΜΔΑ, αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι θα είμαι ένα κύτταρο του και ότι θα έχω κάνει μια επένδυση σε γνώση και όχι μόνο.
Είναι μια ασχολία στην οποία σίγουρα είναι καλό να προσελκύουμε όλο και περισσότερους, όμως δεν μπορείς να αναγκάσεις όλον τον κόσμο να ασχοληθεί. Προσωπικά δεν θα αισθανόμουνα καμία κατωτερότητα απέναντι σε μεγαλύτερες κοινότητες χρηστών, από τη στιγμή που ξέρω ότι αντι να κάθομαι στον καναπέ μου και να περιμένω τον ΟΤΕ να μου φέρει την ευρυζωνικότητα, κάνω εγώ κάτι γι'άυτο ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.
Το καλό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι βλέπω προθυμία από τα μέλη και μια νοοτροπία καλωσορίσματος, αντίθετα με άλλου είδους κοινότητες/κλίκες. Είναι πολύ καλό αυτό και πιστεύω ότι θα ασχοληθούν όσοι πραγματικά χρειάζονται και όχι πχ όσοι απλά βρήκαν έναν τρόπο να μιλάνε μεσω voIP. Από την άλλη μεριά συμφωνώ με κινήσεις που βοηθούν στην αναγνώριση του ΑΜΔΑ και στο να θέλουμε να μας γνωρίζουν και υπολογίζουν.
Όλα αυτά τα γράφω γιατί είδα στις συζητήσεις σας κάποιους να εκφράζουν κάποια απογοητεύση και να παραινούν σε μεγαλύτερο ρεαλισμό. Προσωπικά βλέπω να έχει σημειωθεί μεγάλη πρόοδος στο ΑΜΔΑ μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να έχει προωθηθεί από αυτί σε αυτί και όχι απαραίτητα απο τα ΜΜΕ τα οποία κάθε μέρα μας επιβάλλουν το τι είναι ρεαλιστικό και τι όχι.
Τελωσπάντων σας τα έπρηξα, αλλά εδώ βλέπω κάτι ωραίο και ενεργητικό να συμβαίνει και δεν μπορώ να μην το επισημάνω. Πείτε με γραφικό και ορθίως κοιμόμενο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο η όλη κατάσταση ανεξαρτήτου αποδοχής.

----------


## papashark

> Όλα αυτά τα γράφω γιατί είδα στις συζητήσεις σας κάποιους να εκφράζουν κάποια απογοητεύση και να παραινούν σε μεγαλύτερο ρεαλισμό. Προσωπικά βλέπω να έχει σημειωθεί μεγάλη πρόοδος στο ΑΜΔΑ μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα και να έχει προωθηθεί από αυτί σε αυτί και όχι απαραίτητα απο τα ΜΜΕ τα οποία κάθε μέρα μας επιβάλλουν το τι είναι ρεαλιστικό και τι όχι.


Το ΑΜΔΑ αναπτύσσεται μόνο σε νούμερα εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Σε ποιότητα μπορώ να πω το αντίθετο, τουλάχιστον σίγουρα ως ποσοστό της ποιότητας vs ποσότητας.

Εδώ και καιρό, οι νέες υπηρεσίες είναι ελάχιστες, οι γενική προσφορά όλο και μικρότερη, τα λαμπρά μέλη που δίνουν το κάτι παραπάνω, και αυτά όλο και λιγότερα.


Οπως το είπες, πάμε να γίνουμε ένας μικρός ISP, απρόσωπος, άχρωμος, άοσμος.


Αν δεν αλλάξουμε τροπάριο και συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε για εναλλακτικό δίκτυο του πΟΤΕ, για εναλλακτικό ΙSP, και τα σχετικά, σύντομα θα πάψουμε να είμαστε δίκτυο προσώπων, και θα φτιάξουμε complain desk....

----------


## Cha0s

> Το ΑΜΔΑ αναπτύσσεται μόνο σε νούμερα εδώ και πολύ καιρό.


Τεράστια αύξηση στα νούμερα είδαμε κυρίως αφού βγήκε το WIND.

Η ποιότητα πέφτει γιατί οι νέοι δεν αποκτούν τις κατάλληλες βάσεις για το αντικείμενο (meeting νέων, θεωρίες για τα RF και λοιπά βασικά πράγματα).

Άντε πήραμε 2 CM9, σηκώσαμε και 2 πιάτα και γίναμε Backbone...

Εμ δεν είναι έτσι όμως.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το ΑΜΔΑ αναπτύσσεται μόνο σε νούμερα εδώ και πολύ καιρό.
> 
> 
> Τεράστια αύξηση στα νούμερα είδαμε κυρίως αφού βγήκε το WIND.
> 
> Η ποιότητα πέφτει γιατί οι νέοι δεν αποκτούν τις κατάλληλες βάσεις για το αντικείμενο (meeting νέων, θεωρίες για τα RF και λοιπά βασικά πράγματα).
> 
> ...


Ξέχασες την νοοτροπία MikroTik ... !!

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι φυσικά και το Mikrotik είναι πρόβλημα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (σοβαρά το λέω).

Σκέψου όμως, όσοι ήταν από παλιά στο δίκτυο και προλάβανε εποχές που ούτε εγώ ή έσύ προλάβαμε, αν έχουν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα με το mikrotik που έχουν τώρα για router.

Δεν φταίει το λειτουργικό.
Ο χρήστης φταίει.


Αν ο άλλος είναι ανεπίδεκτος είτε έχεις mikrotik είτε linux είτε windows πάλι τις ίδιες πατάτες θα κάνει.

----------


## NetTraptor

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Papa σε μερικά σημεία. Έχουμε τεράστια απουσία νέων δυνατών προσώπων που όχι μόνο θα δώσουν νέα ώθηση και πνοή αλλά θα παρακινήσουν και τους παλαιότερους.

Απο μια σκοπιά νομίζω ότι διανύουμε μια περίοδο ξεπλύματος-ξεκαθαρίσματος. Κακά τα ψέματα... έχουμε φέρει μαζί με τον καλό, και πάρα πολύ κόσμο που το μόνο που προσφέρει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι 1 hop... και αυτό όταν δεν υπάρχουν κατακλυσμοί ή γενικά δικτυακά προβλήματα που χρειάζονται ομαδική αντιμετώπιση.

Δεν είμαι πεσιμιστής... ποτέ δεν ήμουν και γουστάρω τρελά το δίκτυο (ακόμη και μετά από 3 χρόνια εμφανούς και μη συμμετοχής) και αυτο που κάνω. 

Απλά μια στο τόσο πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω, να τραβιόμαστε από την τρελή εξέλιξη-ροή των γεγονότων και να κάνουμε μια κρητική. Πρέπει να πατάμε σε ρεαλιστικά δεδομένα και να αξιολογούμε δυνατότητες, δυναμικό, προτερήματα και μειονεκτήματα.

Είναι πολύ ωραίο να δίνουμε δύναμη σε άυλες δυνάμεις-δυνατότητες, και όντως πολλές φορές μας βγάζουν ασπροπρόσωπους... πολλές φορές όμως και το αντίθετο.

κατά τα άλλα Embraced σε βρίσκω σωστό.... αλήθεια ποιος ήταν ο μπαμπάς?  ::

----------


## Embraced

> αλήθεια ποιος ήταν ο μπαμπάς?


Προφανώς εννοείς από που έμαθα για το ΑΜΔΑ. Ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι είχα δει το κανάλι σας στο irc, μετά είδα το site και κατάλαβα περίπου τι παίζει. Όμως λόγω του ότι μένω Μαλακάσα, θεώρησα ότι μόνο αν κάποια στιγμή έμενα Αθήνα θα μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά. Βέβαια, από ότι έχω δεί τώρα, το δίκτυο έχει επεκταθεί σε όλη την Αττική και υπάρχουν αμυδρές ελπίδες και για την περιοχή μου, βέβαια με δική μου κινητοποίηση πρώτα.
Τώρα όσο για τους προλαλήσαντες, βλέπω δύο σκέψεις για το μέλλον του ΑΜΔΑ. Είτε να περιοριστεί σε άτομα που έχουν όρεξη να προσφέρουν και όχι να φτιάξουν απλά έναν "κόμβο πελάτη" για τον εαυτό τους, είτε να γίνει σημαντικό μέρος της ευρυζωνικόττηας και κυρίως της ασύρματης ευρυζωνικότητας. Αυτό είναι καθαρά θέμα πολιτικής και "γούστου". Πάντως έχετε υπ'όψην ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες τώρα ξεκινάνε να μαθαίνουν να ανοίγουν έναν υπολογιστή και να καταλαβαίνουν τη χρησιμότητά του. Οπότε δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολο να βρεις άτομα που να έχουν το μεράκι να γίνουν τεχνικοί του ΑΜΔΑ και όχι απλοί χρήστες του.

----------

